# mid bay bridge boat ramp?????



## johnnyreb (Mar 11, 2010)

hay so does any one know what and where is the closest boat ramp to the mid bay bridge in Choctawhatchee bay,would love to fish it but dont want to have to run all day to get there,,,any help ??? thanks john


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

Fred Gannon State park has great boat ramps & is close:thumbsup:


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that there is one in Choctaw Beach too.

ETA: This website has photos and descriptions of just about every boat ramp on Choctawhatchee Bay. http://fishingdestinguide.com/BOATRAMPS.html


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

The one at choctaw is not very good and when the wind kicks up can be a bitch to load the boat. Use the one at the state park or bluewater bay.


----------

